# Batten Spacing On Roof With Two Pitches



## TMess (Jul 26, 2012)

A small roof I will be tiling with cedar shingles has three sides to make up a triangular shape (see attached image). There are three hips to the roof.

Two of the sides have the same pitch and area (roof side 2 & 3), whilst one side has a lower pitch (roof side 1).

My question is in regards to fixing battens.

1. Should the battens be fixed at the correct gauge to suit the one side with the lower pitch (roof side 1), and the gauge then be decreased on the other two sides with the higher pitch (roof side 2 and 3) so that all of the battens end up being fixed at the same height on all three sides? OR

2. Should the gauge remain the same on all sides, meaning that the battens will be at a different height on one side of the roof (with a lower pitch / roof side 1) in comparison the the other two sides (with a higher pitch / roof side 2 & 3)?

I'm unsure whether either of the above results will affect the fixing of the hip tiles later on.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ummm.... "tiling" with cedar shingles? 

Why would you install battens?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Ive seen Battens installed on Ceder Shingles before to Ventilate them. I personally dont think cedar breather works all that well. I dont understand while your calling it tiling. And it shouldnt matter where the battens land, I would think you would frame the whole thing. Courses wont line up.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen cedar on spaced decking but never on battens. Cedar is a chit product now a days, it's not going to last 50 years so why bother with the battens for ventilation? 

http://cedarbureau.org/cms-assets/documents/30985-306719.roof-manual-011.pdf


----------



## slateandtile (Aug 16, 2012)

With batten spacing on two different pitches you are going to struggle to get them to line up, I would accept this fact and simply install correctly not risking voiding warranties by incorrect installation.

Slate and Tile Roofing


----------

